# Wetsuit care



## xxmimixx (6 Jun 2012)

Hi
I have used my wetsuit a few times now and always rinsed it in the bath inside out and hang out to dry in the shadow. Will never ever wee in it  so Im not concerned about 'funky' odors.
So is the rinse enough or does it need some kind of detergent as well every now and then?

Thanks


----------



## Eoin Rua (6 Jun 2012)

A cold water rinse will generally suffice, however there is wetsuit cleaner such as #mce_temp_url#

Also, don't hang it in direct sunlight, or for more than 2 weeks as that can wreck the material in the shoulders


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2012)

In my surfing days we always just washed-em out in the bath with plenty fresh water. One night when late back from the beach I left it in the bath to 'soak' and it scared the sh1t out of my mother when she went for a pee in the middle of the night ....

If you surf, wetsuit pissing is necessary during the winter months. The steam eminating from around the neck and the contented smile from the occupier is a sure sign ....


----------



## xxmimixx (6 Jun 2012)

LOL fabfoodie, no-one is getting me in the water in winter unless then want to fight me first!! 

So it seems Im doing the right thing, re rinse in the bath and hang to dry in the shadow  cheers


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jun 2012)

If you change your mind, you'll need this.
http://www.swell.com/images/Color-Image/Large/G0001MY4.jpg


----------



## xxmimixx (6 Jun 2012)

slowmotion said:


> If you change your mind, you'll need this.
> http://www.swell.com/images/Color-Image/Large/G0001MY4.jpg


LOL


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jun 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> LOL


 They say it does exactly what it says on the tin


----------

